# Violadude's Classical Music quiz #2 - Medieval Era 2



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The second quiz is out.

https://www.onlineexambuilder.com/classical-music-quiz-2-medieval-era-2/exam-84263


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2016)

Damn, I "passed" with 7/11 (64%) but that's still a fail in my book !!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This one seems like deprofundis bait. 

10 of 11 for me. Woot, Woot! One correct due to a wild guess.
I really need to keep near the front of the pack because I sense the Classical and Romantic quizzes will drag me down.

Can we see a list of those choosing "long and boring" for that one question?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> Damn,* I "passed" with 7/11* (64%) but that's still a fail in my book !!


Did someone say 7 11?


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I got really lucky with a few guesses on this quiz, especially the last two, which I had absolutely no idea about. Thought I would do worse on this one than the previous, where I got only 50%, but I got 9 out of 11 here (82%).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Your score is 55%

You've completed the exam. You scored 6.00 out of 11.00 points.
Passed

And again, guessing all the time.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Your score is 82%

You've completed the exam. You scored 9.00 out of 11.00 points.
Passed


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

9 of 11 here, delivering a wrong answer to the two last questions.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

82 percent this time.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

10 out of 11, the one I got wrong was the only one I guessed.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

9/11 with two lucky guesses


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

8/11 = 73%

"Too long and boring for anyone to really listen to anymore".

^Can you tell if anyone actually chose this?


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

7/11 for me 64% but again largely educated guesses rather than from knowledge.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I gave up and closed the tab after being totally baffled by the first three questions. Sure glad we don't have to understand any of this stuff to enjoy music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

73% for me too, but I'm pretty sure even that was dumb luck. I had no idea on most of them. Now once you get to the baroque . . . !


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

45%. Looking forward to Romantic era and beyond


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

Pretty sure this one was harder. My lack of medieval knowledge is reflected in an embarrassing score.

5/11...


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

A lot of fun and abracadabra. I heard some faint bells ringing through the clouded sounds of mediaeval times. They led me the way to pass the exam with the by now notorious 7/11 score (64%). I don't know how that happened. I suppose you have to score 10 or 11 out of 11 before you can say you know more than average about mediaeval music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Your score is 727% :tiphat:
All wild guesses.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Your score is 82%


You've completed the exam. You scored 9.00 out of 11.00 points.
Passed

I got wrong that one on Italy


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

10 out of 11, 91%.

Hocket can be cured by a long draught of water, by holding one's breath, or by being snuck up on and goosed.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> Your score is 82%
> 
> You've completed the exam. You scored 9.00 out of 11.00 points.
> Passed


That's better! Mahlerian outscored me by two correct answers (and he probably didn't resort to guessing any of the answers!)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

violadude said:


> Did someone say 7 11?
> 
> View attachment 85748


In my neck of the woods the general name for establishments of this kind is "Stop and Rob," after one chain called Stop and Go. We have a name for motels with a built in restaurant too, but I can't publish it here  Hint: The three-letter word comes first.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I passed. Got 91%.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

7 out of 11


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

In case anyone's wondering, this is the ranking of everyone's combined quiz scores so far. The names I've bolded are the ones whose score could be higher, but they only took one of the quizzes (or they didn't post their score for one of the quizzes).

1. EdwardBast 100%
2. Nereffid 85%
3. Andolink/Mahlerian 81%
4. Woodduck 78%
5. Greenmamba 74%
6. GioCar/Headphone Hermit/SimonNZ 70%
7. Pjang23 67%
8. musicrom/Talkinghead 63%
9. Weston 60%
10. *Hustlefan/Manxfeeder/Autocrat* 56%
11. Art Rock/D Smith/*Reichstag aus Licht*/Balthazar 52%
12. R3PLAY/Casebearer 44%
13. Pugg/*TwoPhotons* 41%
14. *Dr. Johnson/tdc* 37%
15. *Hmmbug/Premont* 33%
16. *Supertonic/figleaf/OldFashonedGirl* 26%
17. *Senza Sordino* 19%


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

violadude said:


> In case anyone's wondering, this is the ranking of everyone's combined quiz scores so far. The names I've bolded are the ones whose score could be higher, but they only took one of the quizzes (or they didn't post their score for one of the quizzes).
> 
> 1. EdwardBast 100%
> 2. Nereffid 85%
> ...


Hey!!!! :scold: No-one said it would 'name and shame' in this thread :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hey!!!! :scold: No-one said it would 'name and shame' in this thread :lol:


:lol: I did, in the OP of the first quiz! I also said if you would rather this not be a "competitive" thing for you you could opt out of that aspect. Would you like to?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

27%

Not surprising really, but now I know that I need to explore music from 14th century and onward more carefully.

:tiphat:


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

91%

Thanks, Violadude, for another stretchy challenge 

PS: That's 2 quizzes completed, so please adjust my average!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Your score is 55%

You've completed the exam. You scored 6.00 out of 11.00 points.
Passed

I thought I guessed all of my answers, but I suppose some were inspired / educated guesses.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Your score is 73%

You've completed the exam. You scored 8.00 out of 11.00 points.
Passed


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Snap^^

Your score is 73%

You've completed the exam. You scored 8.00 out of 11.00 points.
Passed


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Ouch. 45%
All of my knowledge of the medieval era in music comes from a music history class I took over twenty years ago. Like the first quiz most of my answers were guesses.
I anticipate that my scores will get better as the time period gets closer to the present.


----------

